# Gilde sucht zum Wiederaufbau!



## Squee2623 (2. Dezember 2016)

Die Gilde *The obscene Dollhouse *auf Antonidas EU (Allianz) sucht zum Wiederaufbau freundliche und aktive Spieler!

 

Du bist Neuling, Schichtarbeiter, Veteran? Egal! Wir nehmen dich auf!

Wir sind eine Gilde ohne Zwang und Verpflichtungen.

 

Das heißt:

 

-Wir haben keine Probleme mit "Doppelagenten"

-Du musst nicht alle deine Charaktere in der Gilde haben

-Es ist keine Pflicht im TS zu sein (Ausgenommen der Raidstamm)

 

 

 

Was wir suchen sind Spieler, die:

 

-Freundlich und Ehrlich

-Kritikfähig und

-Wiperesistent sind

 

Hier ist noch ein Link zu unserer Homepage:

 

http://the-obscene-dollhouse.de/

 

Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt?

 

Dann bewerbe dich auf unserer Homepage, hinterlasst mir hier eine Nachricht oder added mich im B-Net.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 

 

Squee#2623


----------

